# (Finally) Introducing... Freya!!



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

So, after a long wait (1 and a half years), I have finally got my first hedgie- Freya!!
She's an amazingly cute little Algerian Grey girl born on April the 14th (this year).
I have pics!! (but I'm sorry for the bad quality, I misplaced my camera's USB cord (and it requires a special one) and I have to use some from my phone...)








^^ Freya looking bored. Terrible pic, but she's really cute in it...








^^ Laying on my lap...








^^ A better pic... her riding home








^^ Her riding home again...

I owe everyone a HUGE thank you.  Everyone's been so helpful and kind to me. I really appreciate you guys. And now I finally have a hedgie of my own!!
hr


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I'm so happy for you!!  
Freya is adorable


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

She sososososososoooo cute! Congratulations!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is just adorable!!!! I am so happy for you. (adds gorgeous new baby hedgie to hedgienapping list-shhhhhhh).


----------



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

Haha thanks guys!!  
I love her so much!!
She's already cuddling with me and being friendly. She keeps sleeping on my lap.
I've been pooped on a couple times today... :lol: 
hr
(edit) And her quills are quite sharp... once I picked her up and I touched one at the wrong angle or something and I bled... like, for half a second. Then I wiped it off and it stopped bleeding. And she's also obsessed with burrowing... she will, like, start butting her nose against my arm trying to get underneath it... she's doing it now!! Haha it tickles... and she tried to burrow under her water bowl on the ride home... :roll:
And now she's trying to burrow under my laptop!!


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

So cute. I had my first peeing and pooping experience yesterday. Been working with my Hester Sue who I thought was a total beast, but turns out she loves to lay on my stomach for several hours. After about an hour last night of her resting on me, she gets a little active, stands up, I see that tail go straight out and indeed I see my shirt start getting wet. I sit there going "oh no no no please don't do that now" and then the second she is done, then comes the torpedo. Picked her up which of course made her ball up, sat her on the desk and grabbed a shirt, then back to cuddling.


----------



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: 
I put a shirt under her after she pooped the 2nd time!! I sure am glad I did... or my shirt would be a MESS!!
hr


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Ahhhhh, so cute! I almost can't take it!
I'm so happy for you  I'll be getting my hedgie sometime soon, as well 
Freya is just darling, I hope mine is as sweet when I get him


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She's truly adorable  Congrats on your new hedgie and welcome to HHC


----------



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

Freya is flattered by everyone's compliments!!  
lol, I awoke to a poop-smothered wheel today. YES!! I've been wanting her to run on her wheel. She really enjoys it, haha, I thought I heard a soft pitter-patter last night.
hr


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Freya is SOOOO adorable and her "babyness" and cuteness combined is the total package!!! Congrats, I hope you both continue strengthening your bond and loving one another forever


----------



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments!!
She is so sweet, but the funny thing is she's quilling... I wonder how she is when she isn't quilling? Haha, I hope I'll be ending up with a snuggle hedgie!!
She seems to like both exploring and snuggling the same...
lol, last night I was watching a movie with her in my lap and she was resting her head against my hand as she slept and when I moved my hand she moved so that her head rested against it again.  And I was stroking her back the entire time. Also it was the first time she slept without curling into a ball. She's so sweet!! 
Though she doesn't exactly like running water... today I had water running and she was sleeping on my shirt in the living room (beside the kitchen) and I came back in and she had her quills sticking up all over and she was huffing SO HARD, she almost gave me a heart attack!! I thought she couldn't breathe or something, it scared me really bad.
And last night I was watching her in her cage and after she ate she splatted out and just sat there and stretched, haha.
And she does NOT like for me to touch her forehead quills. lol, she'll put them down and get all huffy...
hr
(edit) *gasp* She just splatted out on me and fell asleep!!  I can't believe that!! It's only my 2nd full day with her!!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

hedgiesrule said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind comments!!
> She is so sweet, but the funny thing is she's quilling... I wonder how she is when she isn't quilling? Haha, I hope I'll be ending up with a snuggle hedgie!!
> She seems to like both exploring and snuggling the same...
> lol, last night I was watching a movie with her in my lap and she was resting her head against my hand as she slept and when I moved my hand she moved so that her head rested against it again.  And I was stroking her back the entire time. Also it was the first time she slept without curling into a ball. She's so sweet!!
> ...


sosososososo cute
gah you're making me jealous with all these cute stories
i'm picking mine up around june 9th
ah! so excited!!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

She's so tiny and cute! God, I need to stop looking at all these pictures of baby hedgehogs, it makes me want another one. << And that's bad, considering that my parents have both said that I can't get another until after one of the ones I already have crosses the Bridge. (Not in so many words, but that's the meaning.) Needless to say, I'm not looking forward to THAT.

Now if you'll excuse me, I have to go back to squealing over the hedgebaby. <3


----------



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

Hmm. She's been doing good recently, but is itching an awful lot. I wonder if she has mites? I'll have to open a more official topic about that. Worries me. :| 
She's still been very sweet, she's a bit more huffy, but she's good. I'm really enjoying her. I really need to find my dad's gram scale so I can weigh her...
I'll post new pics soon!!
hr


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

At her age, she's probably quilling. I doubt it's mites, she's around the age to be going through her first quilling. Probably no need to worry. <3


----------



## Kristin (Mar 27, 2010)

What a gorgeous baby!! I love the name you chose for her! I am by NO MEANS an expert, but I experienced my three little ones getting quite huffy in the midst of quilling but their temperament went back to friendly and calm once that subsided. I hope that is your experience as well!! Congrats!!


----------

